# Rainbow Australomussa Colour Development



## zairefronts (Jul 25, 2012)

Take a look at the colour development of my rainbow Australomussa I got from Alex.

Before



After (fragged down a bit)


----------



## fesso clown (Nov 15, 2011)

Hard to tell what's going on there, pics taken with the same camera would be better for comparing... The T5 pic looks terrible but I would wager that the colours in person are way nicer, it looks like the yellow has come out under the T5.... correct?


----------



## explor3r (Mar 14, 2010)

It looks nice but just FYI it was under t5s as well...I love how the yellow is getting stronger


----------



## zairefronts (Jul 25, 2012)

*oops!*

oops lol my bad I thought it was under led's.


----------



## explor3r (Mar 14, 2010)

Still is an incredible piece!!!!!


----------

